# Western Montana Retriever Club



## moveit (May 14, 2014)

Location of stakes as follows: Open Bill McKnights Stringer rd. Amateur Retrieverland off of Back rd. Derby/Qualifying Valhalla on Cornelius off of Round Butte.


----------



## moveit (May 14, 2014)

*UPDATE FRIDAY Start times*

Western Montana Retriever club announcement. The Derby will start Friday @ 8:00 am as scheduled. We would like all the pros who are running dogs at the Derby to go and run their dogs. The open will not start until 9:00am to allow for pros to run 1st series of Derby.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby to 2d: 1-14, 16-23.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby to 3d: 2-14, 16-23.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby to 4th; 2,4,7,10,11,13,14,16,17,21


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to 2nd series (40 dogs):

5,6,9,12,13,15,17,20,24,25,26,27,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,49,50,52,53,54.55,58,59,60,62,63,64,65

The rotation for the 2nd series is #21 so dog #24 starts.

AMATEUR HANDLERS PLEASE NOTE: Event Chair Barney White announced that the Amateur will start at 8:00 tomorrow, and the first 10 dogs in the Amateur are expected to run in order no matter what conflicts they may have with other stakes.


----------



## moveit (May 14, 2014)

Thank you Judy. Both the Open and the Qualifying do not start until 9:00 tomorrow morning.

Barney


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

For the OPEN CALLBACK. Wish I was there.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open callbacks to 3rd series (18 dogs):

5,9,15,24,25,26,31,32,37,40,44,45,52,54,58,60,62,63


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Open 4th series (9 dogs) -

5,9,26,31,32,37,54,60,63


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficlal Callbacks to Amateur 3rd series (35 dogs):

4,6,7,8,9,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,21,25,28,29,30,34,37,38,39,40,42,43,44,45,47,48,49,50,52,57,59

Sorry I didn't write down the rotation. Perhaps some else can fill in the starting dog.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Unofficlal Callbacks to Amateur 3rd series (35 dogs):
> 
> 4,6,7,8,9,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,21,25,28,29,30,34,37,38,39,40,42,43,44,45,47,48,49,50,52,57,59
> 
> Sorry I didn't write down the rotation. Perhaps some else can fill in the starting dog.


20 will be the starting dog.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Any Q results?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Kajun Kamakazi said:


> Any Q results?


Original 4th series was scrapped. Will start again tomorrow.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to 4th series (9 dogs):

6,9,14,28,30,34,39,43,57

Dog 57 starts.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Results:

1st - Fred - White - New FC
2nd - Rusty - van der Lee - Qualifies for National Open
3rd - Ghost - Taylor
4th - Odin - A. Fangsrud
RJ - Grant - Nesselroad/Fangsrud 

JAM's: 9, 37, 60, 63


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Fred - White DOUBLE HEADER!!!
2nd - Kid - Howard
3rd - Dizzy - Howard
4th - Abe - Morrison
RJ - Mia - Plesko

JAM's: 28, 39, 43


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

A Big Congratulations to barney White and Fred for a Double Header.
As well, to Sharon and Rusty. Good on all you guys


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations Barney wow that's fantastic. Congrats to you as well Sharon. Looks like a good showing for the Mission Mountain camp.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Barney and Fred, on your double header! And done while you were working your a** off as trial chair! Well done!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for the invitation to judge such a great group of dogs and skilled handlers at the Amateur. Special congrats to Barney who was there to help all weekend and then goes out and wins a double header. Sorry all the dogs could not finish the Amateur as there are a number of potential stars in the group of dogs. Congrats to all the finishers for the weekend!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Barney White and Fred on joining the elite Double Header club....great stuff


----------

